# MY LITTLE GUY IS STARTING TO MARK HIS TERITORY, HELP



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

HI ALL, I GUESS I NEED SOME ADVISE ON THIS, THIS IS MY FIRST MALE PUPPY IN THE HOUSE, ( THE OTHER IS A COLLIE)
ANYWAY, HE IS REAL GOOD ABOUT GOING OUTSIDE, AND LETTING ME KNOW, BUT HE COMES IN THE HOUSE AND DECIDES HE NEEDS TO MARK HIS SPOT, HE IS ALMOST 6 MONTHS OLD, THE VET SAID I NEEDED TO WAIT UNTIL HE IS 6 MONTHS BEFORE I HAVE HIM NEUTERED, WILL THAT ACTUALLY TAKE CARE OF HIM THINKING HE NEEDS TO RAISE HIS LEG IN THE HOUSE?
ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> HI ALL, I GUESS I NEED SOME ADVISE ON THIS, THIS IS MY FIRST MALE PUPPY IN THE HOUSE, ( THE OTHER IS A COLLIE)
> ANYWAY, HE IS REAL GOOD ABOUT GOING OUTSIDE, AND LETTING ME KNOW, BUT HE COMES IN THE HOUSE AND DECIDES HE NEEDS TO MARK HIS SPOT, HE IS ALMOST 6 MONTHS OLD, THE VET SAID I NEEDED TO WAIT UNTIL HE IS 6 MONTHS BEFORE I HAVE HIM NEUTERED, WILL THAT ACTUALLY TAKE CARE OF HIM THINKING HE NEEDS TO RAISE HIS LEG IN THE HOUSE?
> ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED :biggrin:[/B]


I don't really have any advice for you, but have you looked into belly bands? :grouphug: Hopefully, someone else can help give you some good advice!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Six months used to be the recommended age for neutering, but more and more studies have shown early neutering to be perfectly safe. Vets are doing it earlier to prevent undesirable behavior like marking. Weight rather than age seems to be more a consideration these days.

How much does he weigh? As long as he is three pounds, I would get him neutered asap. Hopefully he will stop, but the longer he does it, the less chance neutering will stop his marking.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Definetly ask your vet if it is safe now to neuter the little guy. It is always easiest to neuter them before they start marking, but don't dispair. Even if you little man has started to mark, he can still be trained. My Jett is a rescue and wasn't neutered until he was almost a year old. And I have had really good luck with training him that marking in the house is a no-no. And belly bands are a God send during the training process!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I have two males, one neutered early, one neutered at 3 and a half and neither do this. I think they either do it or they don't but I do believe it can be trained out with time, patience and the belly band. I read somewhere it is more likely for them to mark if there is more than one male in the pack but that hasn't been the case here thankfully. I would schedule the neuter and meanwhile get the belly band.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Neutering doesn't make any difference in marking. My mom's 13 year old minature poodle marks like you wouldn't believe. Marking is considered a potty training thing. If you catch him marking tip the leg held up so he will loose his balance. That way he learns if he lifts his leg he will fall over. Here is an article on early spay neuter. Just think people should be informed.
http://www.littleriverlabs.com/neuter.htm

A lot of people want girls over boys because they think that girls don't mark. I wish that were true. But if you have more than one female in the house the alpha female will mark her territory. I just saw Belinda mark every where that Jassmine had marked. They were mostly toys, so I can wash them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Neutering doesn't make any difference in marking. My mom's 13 year old minature poodle marks like you wouldn't believe. Marking is considered a potty training thing. If you catch him marking tip the leg held up so he will loose his balance. That way he learns if he lifts his leg he will fall over. Here is an article on early spay neuter. Just think people should be informed.
> http://www.littleriverlabs.com/neuter.htm
> 
> A lot of people want girls over boys because they think that girls don't mark. I wish that were true. But if you have more than one female in the house the alpha female will mark her territory. I just saw Belinda mark every where that Jassmine had marked. They were mostly toys, so I can wash them.[/B]


Really good point about dominate girls marking too! Gosh I wish I had known about tipping the leg up to make them lose their balance when I was training Jett. Where were you!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I had a male for 13 years. When he peed inside and out he lifted his leg. In the house he was paper trained, and only peed on the paper. He never tried to mark his territory inside. And if he did all those years ago, and hopefully I saw it, I would pick him up, say in a stern tone " what did you do?" then put him on the wee wee pad in the proper place and told him to pee pee on the paper. He eventually got trained. 

Now sadly I lost my good boy 2 months ago. He was an angel. And I never really did anything when he marked his territory outside. 

I just got a new boy. Moxie, who's just 4 months, he doesn't lift his leg at all. The breeder told me If I didn't want him to lift his leg, I should not have the groomer cut the hair growing around his penis. I never knew this. If you leave the "wick" he pees like a girl. He hasn't tried to mark anything. Maybe it's because he hasn't been socialized with other dogs yet. He just got his last shot, so i will start doing the puppy day care next week. 

Try to leave let the wick grow and see if he still does it. Good luck.

Moxie's mom


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Manning didn't starting marking until AFTER he got neutered. Sorry, but I wanted to let you know from someone who thought they were in the clear that I wouldn't have to worry about that behavior. Unfortunately, it isn't as related as some may think.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I had a male for 13 years. When he peed inside and out he lifted his leg. In the house he was paper trained, and only peed on the paper. He never tried to mark his territory inside. And if he did all those years ago, and hopefully I saw it, I would pick him up, say in a stern tone " what did you do?" then put him on the wee wee pad in the proper place and told him to pee pee on the paper. He eventually got trained.
> 
> Now sadly I lost my good boy 2 months ago. He was an angel. And I never really did anything when he marked his territory outside.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you didn't misunderstand your breeder? Leaving the "wick" will keep him cleaner, but has nothing to do with testosterone/sex linked traits.

My Golden Petie never got shaved or trimmed and he lifted his leg starting at about six months old. Only outside, of course. The only male dogs I have ever seen squat are the ones who were neutered before they started lifting their leg.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

The breeder said he wouldn't lift his leg if we left the wick. We'll see. We have 2 months until he's six. I will neuter him when he's 6. I actually neutered my other malt when he was six months old. He still lifted his leg. Who knows.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

> HI ALL, I GUESS I NEED SOME ADVISE ON THIS, THIS IS MY FIRST MALE PUPPY IN THE HOUSE, ( THE OTHER IS A COLLIE)
> ANYWAY, HE IS REAL GOOD ABOUT GOING OUTSIDE, AND LETTING ME KNOW, BUT HE COMES IN THE HOUSE AND DECIDES HE NEEDS TO MARK HIS SPOT, HE IS ALMOST 6 MONTHS OLD, THE VET SAID I NEEDED TO WAIT UNTIL HE IS 6 MONTHS BEFORE I HAVE HIM NEUTERED, WILL THAT ACTUALLY TAKE CARE OF HIM THINKING HE NEEDS TO RAISE HIS LEG IN THE HOUSE?
> ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED :biggrin:[/B]


hi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Marking needs to be treated as a behavioral issue once it starts. Hormones can be helpful, but spayed and neutered dogs also mark. Go back to square one on house training. Confinement and consistency. He should not have an opportunity to mark in the house. I do give my dogs a place that is okay to life their leg. I praise them for doing it there. I, personally, don't like to use belly bands as a band aid if avoidable. I've seen many dogs who just pee in them and do not care. Forget about terroritory and stick to house training.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

My cairn was neutered at 12 weeks of age and is the only dog I've ever had that marks and lifts his leg! We had our westie neutered at 6 months of age and he still squats like a girl and never marks so I don't know what is best concerning this.


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I felt like Bailey was 99% housetrained until about 2 weeks ago. I have found a few places that it looks like a small amount of pee. Like 5 times within the last 2 weeks. I'm getting desperate... I guess from the previous posts, I need to go back to the beginning, right? Don't let him have ANY freedom. Also, when i take him out, it is pretty much a sniff party. Maybe I should start actually "walking" him and only letting him sniff for a few minutes to go potty??? :smilie_tischkante: 

Emily


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I felt like Bailey was 99% housetrained until about 2 weeks ago. I have found a few places that it looks like a small amount of pee. Like 5 times within the last 2 weeks. I'm getting desperate... I guess from the previous posts, I need to go back to the beginning, right? Don't let him have ANY freedom. Also, when i take him out, it is pretty much a sniff party. Maybe I should start actually "walking" him and only letting him sniff for a few minutes to go potty??? :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Emily[/B]



Definitely go back to the basics. I think it is ideal to take him out on leash for potty time only. I do make a point to give my dogs sniff/mark time in ONE AREA where it is ok (the park for us). And I praise them for doing so in the right place.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> *Marking needs to be treated as a behavioral issue once it starts.* Hormones can be helpful, but spayed and neutered dogs also mark. Go back to square one on house training. Confinement and consistency. He should not have an opportunity to mark in the house. I do give my dogs a place that is okay to life their leg. I praise them for doing it there. I, personally, don't like to use belly bands as a band aid if avoidable. I've seen many dogs who just pee in them and do not care. Forget about terroritory and stick to house training.[/B]


i agree with this 100%. 

massimo started marking/lifting his leg very young...4 months old. as soon as i caught him in the act i told him no and took him to the proper place to eliminate. it didn't take very long and he got the idea. he has since completely stopped the behavior (indoors). he IS neutered and still marks his territory outdoors. but then again, so does mini. lmao.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*Like manning.....

Biggles didn't start marking or even lifting until after the neuter surgery! I don't know what to think of the whole ordeal...he only lifts when he's trying to mark something outdoors :blink: :smilie_tischkante: :smhelp: *


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo also right after neutering marked, in fact the night I brought him home he marked :shocked: 
I was in complete shock!! He was 6 and a half months when he was neuterd, he doesn't mark all the time but he does mark on my wood floors every now and again  neutering has absolutely nothing to do with marking IMO :biggrin:


----------

